# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Không xem được ảnh trên facebook

## vip-yte

mình dùng firefox,mình unblock facebook bằng cách add code vào hosts, vào được rồi nhưng khi click vào ảnh được share trên facebook thì không xem được. 
giúp mình với.

----------


## teenddeem

lỗi này do đường truyền chậm hoặc file host ko đầy đủ. bạn làm theo hd này: http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?121837

----------

